# Wrong size auger belt



## Wes Kootenay

Working on a neighbor's Canadian Sears Craftsman 10HP/28" Model C950-52120-2. I believe this was made by Murray? We bought a genuine Murray auger belt # 585416MA, as this was listed on-line for this model. Tried to install it today but it is way too tight. Anybody know the correct belt # for this model?

Thanks.

Al


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## broo

Do you have the user manual ? I trust this more than any online vendor's wiki.


----------



## JLawrence08648

Measure the belt, it should be 38.2"

I have a Murray Craftsman 10/29 and a Murray Noma 9/27, both use the same belt 585416.

I only buy D&D Drive and Pix belts, Kevlar if they have them, because of the quality of their belts and the length accuracy.

There is an idler wheel adjustment, maybe you have that set too tight?


----------



## jtclays

144


----------



## vinnycom

c950-52810-8 is my canadian craftsman 28/10 from the 80's..

traction belt 
313851 1/2" x 39"
#51458 as listed in manual
carquest dayco ap37=39"od

auger belt 
313847MA 1/2" x 40"
#51224 as listed in manual
carquest dayco ap38 =40"od

i used dayco from carquest @ ~$12 each


----------



## Wes Kootenay

Thanks for the very helpful replies.
I have double checked that I have the correct belt, but for some reason it won't fit. I tried to refit the old belt (which was stretched so much that I had to move the idler to the max to make it work), same problem. It looks like, when I split the drive/auger sections to replace the belt something went out of whack and caused the distance from the engine drive shive to the auger drive to increase?? With the idler removed, I can force the belt on but, of course, the auger turns all the time.
This is my neighbor's machine, brought it to my place this evening so I can take a better look at it tomorrow.

Al


----------



## Wes Kootenay

OK, I am officially baffled! This should be a simple belt change.
Separated the drive from the blower assy - everything looks good. On reassembly I made sure the housing was correctly installed on the two welded bolts at the bottom, thought that might be the problem. Same thing - the belt will not fit over the pulleys - as I mentioned before, I can force it on but it is way too tight.
I hope I can post pictures, maybe someone can see what I am doing wrong or what I am missing (besides a few gray cells).

Thank you in advance.
Al


----------



## Wes Kootenay

Hmmm, tried to post an update with pictures - didn't happen. Guess I'll have to introduce myself another six times to qualify?


----------



## jtclays

So how's the weather up there?:wink2:


----------



## Wes Kootenay

jtclays said:


> So how's the weather up there?:wink2:


Ha, ha - thanks!
Our weather is VERY mild for the time of the year. Lots of wet, heavy snow. My Ariens loves it, my neighbor's Craftsman - not so much.
My wife was born in Detroit, she says "Hi".

Al.


----------



## Wes Kootenay

So what I was trying to explain (with pictures) is that I separated the drive from the blower section, looking for obvious damage/misalignment etc but couldn't find anything. I expected to find that the two welded bolts at the bottom of the blower section had slipped out of their grooves - they were fine. I don't see any damage or reason why the belt is so tight. As I mentioned before, even the old belt, which was stretched to almost 40" outside circumference, is super tight when forced on.
This should be a very easy belt replacement but I am baffled. I'm missing something (besides grey cells).

Al.


----------



## vinnycom

buy a belt 1" longer and see if it works the way its supposed to


----------



## jtclays

123


----------



## vinnycom

say hi a few times in threads to get ur posts number up.
take pics at 1080p as forum wont accept higher res


----------



## Wes Kootenay

Yes, I did all that. I was even able to look at the uploaded thumbnails. I guess I'll just have to wait and respond to as many post as I can, don't want to rock the boat.

Al.


----------



## Wes Kootenay

vinnycom said:


> buy a belt 1" longer and see if it works the way its supposed to


You read my mind! 
I have to sneak out of the valley today so I'll pick up a 1/2" x 40 cheap v-belt.


----------



## vinnycom

Wes Kootenay said:


> You read my mind!
> I have to sneak out of the valley today so I'll pick up a 1/2" x 40 cheap v-belt.


ive found carquest the cheapest, bought my industrial spec belts from them its their brand made by dayco, its the ap series, for 40" u need the ap38 @~$12can


----------



## cranman

If the old belt was working, and now is too tight, there is something not on right....a new belt isn't the solution.....IMO.


----------



## skutflut

Wes Kootenay said:


> You read my mind!
> I have to sneak out of the valley today so I'll pick up a 1/2" x 40 cheap v-belt.


Check that the belt is not routed over top of the auger brake instead of under it. 

The brake lever is supposed to contact the back of the belt. If you got that tangled up, or if the belt is over top of the brake, with the inner v surface running against the brake, that would definitely cause your belt to appear too short, plus if you started the machine it would turn your belt into smoke and bits pretty quick.


----------



## Wes Kootenay

cranman said:


> If the old belt was working, and now is too tight, there is something not on right....a new belt isn't the solution.....IMO.


I agree with you.
My neighbor inherited this blower, it hadn't been used for about five years, he asked me if I could get it running for him. There wasn't a lot wrong with it but I did install a new carb. I checked the belts and adjusted the tension on the auger drive - told him it would need a new belt soon. He used it a few times, worked OK but didn't throw snow very well. It (and he) ran out of gas, by the time he got around to re-starting snow in the impeller section had frozen hard so it didn't want to turn and threw the belt off the pulley - this is where I came in :angel:


----------



## Wes Kootenay

Got my 10 posts in, pics SHOULD work.

Al


----------



## JLawrence08648

A conundrum.


----------



## vinnycom

almost the exact same as mine. 40" od belt.
btw ur missing the idler pulley


----------



## Wes Kootenay

vinnycom said:


> almost the exact same as mine. 40" od belt.
> btw ur missing the idler pulley


It's in my toolbox.
Picked up a longer belt today, I'll try it tomorrow.

Thanks.

Al.


----------



## vinnycom

vinnycom said:


> almost the exact same as mine. 40" od belt.
> btw ur missing the idler pulley





Wes Kootenay said:


> It's in my toolbox.
> Picked up a longer belt today, I'll try it tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Al.


my drive belt is 39", it woulld not fit on the auger pullley


----------



## jtclays

547


----------



## Wes Kootenay

jtclays said:


> If you put your thumb at 1 o'clockish with pressure and pull the starter rope slowly, that belt will walk right on.


I had to 'help' it on with a screwdriver. However, the belt was so tight that I couldn't re-install the idler + the auger ran all the time.
Thanks for your input.

Al.


----------



## Wes Kootenay

It's working again - not great and I'm not sure for how long.
Bought a Dayco 1/2" x 40" belt that slipped on (too) easily. I've set the idler to about halfway.in. The rods that control the auger drive and brake are seized up a bit, so the auger keeps turning until you pull the idler arm out - a piece of wire and lots of WD40 for now :sad2: 
No snow in the forecast for testing.

Thanks again for all the input.

Still baffled Al.:smiley-confused013:


----------



## 3vanman

I believe I have exactly the same machine, and I used a Dayco L440 for it.
I also have a newer Craftsman 11-30 and it uses a L437, so couple of options for you.


----------



## DriverRider

I can almost guarantee the unit was not made with double nuts on engine mounts (someone been in there) and that spacer plate the engine sits on, whats up with that? Do all these Craftsman blowers have spacers between tractor and engine?


----------



## vinnycom

did u remove the belt guides, 2 long bolts, beside the engine pulley. dont see them in the pics


----------



## Wes Kootenay

Been a bit slack checking my post. Thanks for the interest.



3vanman said:


> I believe I have exactly the same machine, and I used a Dayco L440 for it.
> I also have a newer Craftsman 11-30 and it uses a L437, so couple of options for you.


That is the exact belt that is on at the moment, a bit long but it works.



DriverRider said:


> I can almost guarantee the unit was not made with double nuts on engine mounts (someone been in there) and that spacer plate the engine sits on, whats up with that? Do all these Craftsman blowers have spacers between tractor and engine?


As far as I know, this blower is all original? It was bought new (I think?) by my neighbor's neighbor who moved away leaving it under a tarp for about five years. Eventually the house was sold and my neighbor 'inherited' it.



vinnycom said:


> did u remove the belt guides, 2 long bolts, beside the engine pulley. dont see them in the pics


I removed them to make more room to fit the belt - they are back on now.

Al


----------



## Wes Kootenay

DriverRider said:


> I can almost guarantee the unit was not made with double nuts on engine mounts (someone been in there) and that spacer plate the engine sits on, whats up with that? Do all these Craftsman blowers have spacers between tractor and engine?


Thought you might be onto something there. However, apart from the double nuts, it does appear to be all original.
Thanks for the 'heads up'.
Al


----------



## Wes Kootenay

3vanman said:


> I believe I have exactly the same machine, and I used a Dayco L440 for it.
> I also have a newer Craftsman 11-30 and it uses a L437, so couple of options for you.


Thanks!
I was able to return the 'genuine Murray' belt (actually a Stens, but the correct OEM size) that cost $35!! I have an account at Lordco where the Dayco was $11 after taxes. :smile2:

Al


----------



## DriverRider

Wes Kootenay said:


> Thought you might be onto something there. However, apart from the double nuts, it does appear to be all original.
> Thanks for the 'heads up'.
> Al


Your diagram depicts an engine adapter plate which more or less fits flush, and the metal piece which holds the belt cover bolts? shows from engine to tractor also does not correspond to what you got. Just pointing out differences.


----------



## Wes Kootenay

DriverRider said:


> Your diagram depicts an engine adapter plate which more or less fits flush, and the metal piece which holds the belt cover bolts? shows from engine to tractor also does not correspond to what you got. Just pointing out differences.


Hmmm, you are right. 
Unfortunately, to ask the original owner I will need a psychic medium :sad2: 
Again, thanks for the input.

Al.


----------



## underp2

Did you look at the link for belts?
I know you were on the other thread following my issues. That link and belt size worked for me. Maybe you can get a 39.5 inch belt?

Main Belts Sizes Reference
https://outdoorpowerinfo.com/belts/

STENS	265-348	39.5	0.5	Raw Edge 
STENS	265-482	39.5	0.5	Raw Edge 
STENS	265-987 39.5	0.5	Raw Edge

Good luck.
Merry Christmas!


----------

